
Show HN: Style – Similar to Prisma for Mac/Win - feelix
http://macdaddy.io/Style/
======
feelix
For anyone that has tried the previous version, the memory issue has been
fixed.

This has 30 models, and they're all a lot better than the previous 8 or so it
had.

Also added a camera button for quick experiments.

------
sprobertson
Looks nice. What implementation of style transfer are you using? Recoded in
ObjC/Swift or calling a Python script? Does it take advantage of GPU?

